# MSFT - Microsoft Corporation



## dennisll (9 May 2006)

After leading the tech boom, MSFT has fallen on hard times and has more than halved in price vs its all time high.  It has been range bound since the tech bust and has oscillated between about $21 and $30.  Recent profit report sent its shares falling again to  about $24.  

Delays with Vista (OS replacing XP) and the threat of Google has certainly contributed to the decline.  The entry of Intel into Apple boxes has also been a cause of concern.  On the positives, MSFT continues to be the popular choice in operating systems and office software applications.  It also has a huge warchest that it can use to defend its market position.

Current PE is about 19.  Yield is 1.5%.  (from yahoo finance)

I am looking at MSFT as a good value pick at current prices.  Opinions?

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## lbaz9 (9 May 2006)

*Re: MSFT Microsoft*

I think MSFT is a great stock, as there plenty of upside.  With Vista coming out in 2007 along with Office 2007, there is big revenue stream coming from this.  Along with the Xbox360 primed to be the number console (PS3 details were released today and it will cost $500US and $600US).  This is also coupled with Microsofts new online strategy (live.com), which I think will raise its internet dollars.  There are many analysts that have different opinions to me, and hence the stock has been downgraded heavily as of late.  This is mainly due to the expenses coming out of Xbox and Live.com.  

Just curious, what brokers do you use to trade overseas?


----------



## dennisll (9 May 2006)

*Re: MSFT Microsoft*

Comsec.  I always cringe when I look at Comsec fees vs what etrade in the US charges.  Considering a switch to HSBC.  Although brokerage rates are similar, many more markets available.  How about you, what broker do you use?


----------



## lbaz9 (10 May 2006)

I've only used Comsec to trade internationally but I reckon its too expensive.  I was considering setting up a ameritrade account as I have US citizenship, I just was unaware of the tax implications involved.


----------



## drillinto (20 May 2007)

Short-sellers beware !

236,498,454 New Reasons To Hate Microsoft

While this weekend will be a time where AQNT[Aquantive Inc] holders praise MSFT, another group of investors will have 236,498,454 more reasons to despise the company.  Those individuals are the shorts on AQNT.  As of the most recent data, short interest in AQNT was 8,470,575 shares (11% of float).  With AQNT rising $27.92, the total loss to the short sellers is over $236 million.

On May 8th, we highlighted how tough the current environment has been for short-sellers as the stocks with the highest short interest have performed the best.  Today's takeout of AQNT at an 80% premium to yesterday's closing price just shows that it has not been getting any easier.

Source: Bespokeinvest, 18 May 2007


----------



## Devon123 (22 January 2013)

I read your post it's a very informative, thanks for sharing such stuff.


----------



## Comper100 (18 March 2013)

Virtually traded this in Jan and made a loss..... Great info anyhow guys.


----------



## notting (5 September 2013)

Well what do you do if you are a PC software company that dominates, but have totally missed the smart phone (computer) revolution?
Well, if you haven't got a clue about how to make it in the smartphone and tablet arena (proven by making failed products trying to compete with the leaders of tablet and smartphone companies), the smart thing to do is to buy a company that does have a clue and continue.

Yep.  

So Microsoft buy a company that was a leader in mobile phones but has also totally missed the smartphone revolution and became a total loser.

Yeah I guess you can make the most of their expertise to catch up!

This is the dumbest thing I think I have ever seen.

Microsoft is the short of the decade.

Hey blackberry just put themselves up for sale.  Microsoft should buy that too!

Samsung has done very well ripping off Apple products.  It's gotten a bit ahead of itself however. It's forgotten it's a 'me too' company and tried to take the lead with it's Watch - knowing Apple is coming out with I-Watch.  
Yep, it's the ugliest watch I think I have ever seen.  
Apple should just announce that the I-Watch was just a joke and hoax to trip the competition.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yeh Baby!!!


----------



## Ves (5 September 2013)

notting said:


> Microsoft is the short of the decade.



Good luck.   Microsoft only used the equivalent of 1/3 of their annual free cash flow on this acquisition and was completely financed out of cash reserves.

Like the Xbox and other technologies that they are involved in this won't be a massive part of their business.  The acquisition is less than 3% of their market cap.


----------



## notting (5 September 2013)

Ves said:


> Good luck.   Microsoft only used the equivalent of 1/3 of their annual free cash flow on this acquisition and was completely financed out of cash reserves.
> 
> Like the Xbox and other technologies that they are involved in this won't be a massive part of their business.  The acquisition is less than 3% of their market cap.




I know. It was cheap!!
It's just that, well, what a choice!!!
Says alot about their feel for the market and direction!!
They have rawted off their monopoly for decades and the world hates them for it.
They are trying to do if off the cloud which others are doing for free.
That cash flow aint looking all that sustainable and there only hope is to buy well to get with the program.
Not a  good start.

There is nothing quite so awkward as a kneecapped monopoly.

Hey is that Steve Jobs?
Mojo Baby......




Give it time.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 September 2013)

notting said:


> Samsung has done very well ripping off Apple products.  It's gotten a bit ahead of itself however. It's forgotten it's a 'me too' company and tried to take the lead with it's Watch - knowing Apple is coming out with I-Watch.
> Yep, it's the ugliest watch I think I have ever seen.
> Apple should just announce that the I-Watch was just a joke and hoax to trip the competition.




Pebble has been out for a couple of months.

http://getpebble.com/
~


----------



## notting (13 September 2013)

Delusional.



> The Office Mobile apps come with two big catches that Apple's iWork doesn't have: Office Mobile is available only for users who subscribe to Office 365, Microsoft's cloud-based Office service that costs $100 per year. And the Microsoft apps don't work on tablets -- likely because Microsoft wants to give its own struggling Surface tablet a fighting chance.




Yeah $100 a year.  Everyone's going to be rushing to pay that.

http://money.cnn.com/2013/09/12/technology/enterprise/iwork-free-microsoft/index.html?iid=GM


----------



## notting (18 September 2013)

Just announced a 30 Billion dollar buy back and raised their dividend.
Stock was up a massive 0.39%. WOW.

Has made me reticent about shorting it however!


----------



## notting (27 September 2013)

He new he was right!!
You can tell, by the body language.

This was in 2006.:1zhelp:


----------



## Sound (29 September 2013)

Steve Ballmer is leaving next year isn't he? I'd be inclined to buy some just before he does, I'm willing to bet his departure alone and the appointment of someone with competence will do wonders for the stock.


----------



## basilio (17 March 2021)

I thought this story on how Microsoft sent a guy to jail was confronting.
Title says most of it. But still some critical info in the story.









						How Microsoft helped imprison a man for 'counterfeiting' software it gives away for free
					

In a sickening concession to bad copyright law and Microsoft's bottom line over basic technical truths and common sense, Eric Lundgren will spend 15 months in prison for selling discs that let people reinstall Windows on licensed machines. A federal appeals court this week upheld the sentence...




					techcrunch.com


----------

